# Any use for used transfer paper?



## fdart (May 21, 2017)

Hi, been lurking around for a while and first off want to thank you all for the great info throughout these forums!
Now that I am actually getting my business going, I have a probably really silly question...
Is there any use for the paper after you press the transfer?
Im pretty sure there probably isnt, but I have my first big (at least to me) order that Im doing 100 shirts (fronts and backs) and before I toss out the used paper, I just wanted to make sure there wasnt something else that I could be using them for.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We print our own transfers (mostly for hats and koozies) and I keep them to reuse. As long as they come clean, the silicon will last for at least two uses.


----------

